# Terrorist 'tweets'? US Army warns of Twitter dangers



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A draft US Army intelligence report has identified the popular micro-blogging service Twitter, Global Positioning System maps and voice-changing software as potential terrorist tools."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20081025/tc_afp/usattacksmilitaryinternettwitter_081025182242


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Just as your shoe may be used as an explosive device. Or a pencil as a weapon to stab, or your voice.........


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hm...that's ironic...
DARPA (army project) invented the internet!
the army maintains the GPS sats!
and the government funded voice changer research!

HA!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

A twittering terrorist ....... hmm


----------



## rob.rice (Apr 18, 2006)

this should have been put out on april 1st


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

too bad it's real.


----------

